# Where are they?



## Rem870 (Aug 31, 2007)

Where I rabbit hunt I can sit and watch rabbits all summer but as soon as season comes, they just seem to dissapear. I can walk around, kick brush piles and everything else but I cant find em. Theres stump piles and brush piles all over the place and tracks going in and out of them but i cant get em to comeout.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

You might be making to much noise that they are spooking out before you even see them. I'm always quiet and I get about 3-4 in 20 minutes with a .22.


----------



## Buck_master (Sep 17, 2007)

coyote_buster said:


> You might be making to much noise that they are spooking out before you even see them. I'm always quiet and I get about 3-4 in 20 minutes with a .22.


that goes the same for squirells I got 3 within 15-20min just sitting on a log and I seen one more but it ran :eyeroll:..smart squriell


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

When I am quiet either they are right in my face or they are a little ways off and they don't know wether or not they should run and they make one or two hops and I see em. When your quiet if they spook they usually aren't that scared they just go a little ways and then you can pop em.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Good advice from others here. Sit down in a good looking spot and LOOK. Bring a pair of bino's. Even at reduced distances, it's amazing what a little magnification can help you pick out of the brush. Another tidbit: get down on the level of the game you are looking for. It's a whole different perspective. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

use the walk and stop method. I walk in a thick bush along a creek or field. I walk 10 paces, then crouch down and look under the brush to see them hoping away slowy or trying to stand still at the base of some cover.
Being quiet is important but not that much, just stop and be quiet for a miniute or two, then move some more, but it is impossable to stay very quiet in the thckest of bush.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Breaking a few sticks along the way might help because it will get them to spook out but to much and they will spook to far away.


----------

